

Mark Zuckerberg Rare 2005 Interview - kilomanamolik
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--APdD6vejI
A rare interview with Zuckerberg from the summer of 2005, when he first moved out to Palo Alto.  Shows Facebook's office HQ and Z's vision for the future of the company.<p>Fascinating to compare his perspective then with the reality now!
======
wherespaul
Little off topic but the art on the walls was painted by David Choe:
<http://www.davidchoe.com>

------
revorad
Focus, focus, focus, THEN expand out.

What amazing progress -
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OlQQ_Kcz53I&NR](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OlQQ_Kcz53I&NR)

------
nick007
at 4:00, when asked what comes after expanding facebook to all colleges, zuck
replies "well, i mean, there doesn't necessarily have to be more."

------
jbseek
Pretty interesting to see an early look at facebook HQ in palo alto. Mark used
a quite a lot of "so's" in the interview. Seems like the "other things" he
talks about besides just being a college directory has worked out pretty well.

Quick question to HN users that are more informed. at this timeline who was
funding facebook?

~~~
annajohnson
Facebook's funding timeline: "Round one: $500,000 from Peter Thiel, Summer
2004; Round two: $12.7 million from Accel Partners, April 2005; Round three:
$27.5 million from Greylock Partners leading the round, Meritech Capital
Partners participating, and Accel Partners and Peter Thiel increasing their
investment in the company." Source:
<http://www.facebook.com/press/info.php?factsheet>

~~~
jbseek
Wow, thanks for the info.

